# Made to measure curtains dubai



## soniadubai

Custom design to your own specification made to measure curtains dubai
Whether it’s long draping curtains or regal middle parting display curtains with some blinds behind, the Mix n Match offering is quite simply endless. From soft fabrics by Ashley Wilde, a top UK designer to local fabrics as well as a huge selection from the Far East, complete black out to light colours which allow the daylight to filter through, there is something for every room in the house. As every window in Dubai isn’t the same size, our custom made curtains will be just what’s needed. We aim to measure, manufacturer and fit within 14 days, so you can be assured of a fast delivery time.

Some of our customers prefer to tone in a Roman blind as the main window covering then adding the curtains purely for cosmetic purposes which looks really great when finished! Throw in some cushions to blend the colours and the ambience stretches right through the entire room customized curtains.

All can be custom made to suit your choice.

To view the full range of Curtains and to discover more about our current offers, make an in home appointment today! See what they will look like in your home. Or you can come aboard our mobile showroom and view the range as you would on a window, right on your doorstep.

You can call the sales team for a no obligation quotation on 0562679002 or fill out the online contact form and someone will get back to you as soon as possible.

Below are some examples from our extensive catalogue.

Please remember that none of our sales team are on commission. All are paid a decent living wage which allows them to be as honest with you as possible and put you under ZERO pressure to buy. It is the way we enjoy being sold to, so we pass that method onto you too.


----------

